# 110g Build



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

So a few months back a friend was getting out of all of her hobbies and I picked up all of her tanks... after selling the ones I didnt want, I kept the 110g Marty Made she had and it ended up costing me nothing 

*Marty Made tanks are custom made tanks by a guy named Marty, that have sliding fronts and most importantly, are made in the USA.*

First, had to fix the screen tops for it (her cat stretched out the screens).

Next, painted the back black as I do not plan on having a solid background on it, so didnt want to see the wall behind it.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Here are some shots of the paper I used to draw out how I would cut the egg crate to allow for water areas. Also, shots of once I had PVC pipe siliconed down to support it and sides put on the egg crate so that I could cover it all with landscape fabric to make it so that no animals can get under the false bottom.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty sweet, i am picking up a few marty tanks this coming weekend.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Julio said:


> pretty sweet, i am picking up a few marty tanks this coming weekend.


They are definitely the way to go... I have four of them now and would never use anything else anymore. Building is easier, maintenance is easier, photographing the frogs and plants is easier... just an all around great type of setup for frogs and reptiles.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Sweet! Gotta love Marty and his tanks

Looking forward to seeing how this turns out

What are you planning on putting in there?


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

sweet tank, keep us posted with the build...thats a massive hookah you got there lol.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

nathan said:


> Sweet! Gotta love Marty and his tanks
> 
> Looking forward to seeing how this turns out
> 
> What are you planning on putting in there?



There will be some Pepperi going in there... they are supposed to love water, thus the small pond and there will be a very moist puddle area in the center of the tank.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Finally got it planted - pretty nice selection of plants, currently housing (3) Pepperi with a few more to be added after they grow out a little more, and a pair of killifish in the water feature and some cherry shrimp to join them soon.


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks great, very nice. 
I could have sent you home with some shrimp last Sunday if I knew you needed some.

Kurt


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Really like the way this came out ! Love the driftwood brom shelf on the back wall 

Nice


----------



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

What kind of killifish do you have in there? Looks great by the way!


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

Elegantly designed in 3D, I love the whole. Congratulation !


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

vugger#1 said:


> Looks great, very nice.
> I could have sent you home with some shrimp last Sunday if I knew you needed some.
> 
> Kurt


I actually have some, I just need to catch them out of the tank they are living in... I tried yesterday but they all hid as soon as the net hit the water.



andy321 said:


> What kind of killifish do you have in there? Looks great by the way!


It is a pair of Gardneri 'Myuka"


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

What an awesome tank! What are you planning on putting in there?


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

chesney said:


> What an awesome tank! What are you planning on putting in there?


I have 3 Pepperi in it currently and will be adding a few more. Also have a pair of killifish living in the small pond.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Love it! I really like when someone does a viv without a background and does it right, in which you did! My Exo Tera 18x18x24 (40g) was done in much the same way and I recently painted the outside back in black which made it look much better. Great work, keep us updated with 'growth pics'!!


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Restrepia bloomed this morning:


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

Ooo.. I like this. Allot. Where'd you get the driftwood?
I may have to Burrow this "brom shelf" idea off you....


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I love that Restrepia!!! Such a great viv orchid.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Pretty fantastic viv. 'No background' club all the way! I'm diggin' it.

Got any shots of the frogs?


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Deli said:


> Ooo.. I like this. Allot. Where'd you get the driftwood?
> I may have to Burrow this "brom shelf" idea off you....


I will PM you the contact info tonight... its actually from a taxidermy place - finding cypress driftwood seems to be near impossible as of late.



frogparty said:


> I love that Restrepia!!! Such a great viv orchid.


I think Restrepia are probably the best viv orchids out there... mine has one open flower right now and three more buds that will be open by this weekend.



afterdark said:


> Pretty fantastic viv. 'No background' club all the way! I'm diggin' it.
> 
> Got any shots of the frogs?


Working on shots of the frogs... they are rather shy and the areas that they like to sit in makes it hard to get shots. Frogs seem to be experts at finding the smallest little areas to use as their hiding spots!


----------



## sbye (Nov 10, 2009)

Could you also send me a PM on where you got the driftwood? I am having trouble finding it and I am from Lansing. Thanks.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

sbye said:


> Could you also send me a PM on where you got the driftwood? I am having trouble finding it and I am from Lansing. Thanks.


Sent you a PM!


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Some update pictures:

(Added a couple more pieces of wood and some more plants - tank is going to have new inhabitants as well - a group of 10 F2 Green Foot Leucs)


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks great. I love all of the broms/orchids in there!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks great!!! amazing job


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

WHOA now! That is one bad ass vivarium. Could I get that resource on the cypress as well


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

fleshfrombone said:


> WHOA now! That is one bad ass vivarium. Could I get that resource on the cypress as well


Sent you a PM!


----------

